# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الصالون الأدبي والثقافي >  الصفحة التعليمية: تعالوا نتعلم

## د. سلطان

*تعالوا نتعلم
*****  أحبتي رواد قاعات الأدب .. أحبائي الأعضاء .. هانحن أمام تجربة جديدة بالاتفاق مع إدارة المنتدى . وهي فكرة القاعة التعليمية ،وريثما يتم ذلك لنا بفضل الأخ أحمد فإننا سنقيم هذه الصفحة التعليمية في مجال الكتابة والنحو.. 
*****وقد ارتأيت أن أبدأ بكتابة الفقرة .. وبعدها نتحدث عن أساليب كتابة المقال ، والتقرير، والرسائل الودية والرسمية .. وسنعرج على التلخيص ، ورؤوس الأقلام .. وغيرها من النشاطات الكتابية في حياتنا ..ولابد أيضا أن نعرج على النحو ولكنني ما أحببت أن أبدأ به حتى لا أنفركم من البداية .وستكون لنا وقفة مع الشعر من خلال تعلم تحليله ، ونثره ..وأرجو أن نجد فرصة أيضا لدراسة النثر من خلال تحليل القصة القصيرة والرواية والمسرحية ..أرجو أن تساعدوني في إنجاز هذه المهمة بالتعاون التام والنية الصادقة.. 
*****المهم في الأمر وجود الرغبة الصادقة مني بالنهوض بأعضاء منتدانا الرائع في مجال الكتابة، وكلي أمل بمشاركة الجميع ، ولكنني أريد أن أضع بين أيديكم شرطا للمشاركة ، وهو شرط أساسي فمن يريد خوض غمار هذه التجربة لابد أن يقرأ ويتعلم ويسأل ، ثم يجيب عن الواجب في نهاية كل درس ، وسيبقى الدرس مدة أسبوع واحد فقط ، وسننتقل لغيره.وأرجو أن يساعدني في ذلك أحد الزملاء الذين أبدوا رغبتهم في ذلك ولكن ضيق وقته الآن لايسمح له بالمشاركة الكاملة .
*****ملحوظة: أنا أرحب باقتراحات الجميع ، وسأحاول تلبية ما يمكنني تلبيته .
كيف نكتب الفقرة
*****هنالك أمور أساسية قبل الشروع بالكتابة يجب أن نعرف عنها أشياء هي :
1-	الشكل الخارجي للفقرة.
2-	طول الفقرة.
3-	البناء الداخلي للفقرة.
4-	خلاصة.
*****التعريف: الفقرة قالب من التعبير الإنشائي تتألف من عدة جمل ، وتتناول فكرة رئيسة واحدة ،ويمكن أن تكون قائمة بذاتها ، أو أنها من مجموعة فقر تؤلف موضوعا.
1-	الشكل الخارجي:
*****تتميز الفقرة بشكل خارجي متعارف عليه. ويجب التنبيه إليه دائما عندما نكتب. تبدأ الفقرة بترك فراغ أبيض من أول السطر ( سنتمترا واحدا ) وتنتهي بنقطة في آخرها. ويتكرر هذا مع بداية كل فقرة.

* قد تسألون ما سبب فعل ذلك ؟
*****السبب وراء هذا الشكل الخارجي هو وضع علامة مميزة للقارئ بأنه يبدأ فكرة رئيسة تظل حتى يصل إلى النقطة في آخر الفقرة. ثم تبدأ فقرة جديدة إيذانا للقارئ بأنه يبدأ فكرة رئيسة جديدة.
وللتعرف على هذا الأمر يمكنك فتح أي كتاب والنظر إلى بداية الفقرة، ونهايتها، أو انظروا في الفقرة التي انتهيت من كتابتها الآن: بدأت فيها بترك مسافة ( قبل كلمة السبب)، وأنهيتها بنقطة بعد كلمة جديدة حيث انتهت الفكرة الرئيسة.

2-	طول الفقرة:
*****ليس هناك مقياس محدد لطول الفقرة؛ فالفقرة تتناول فكرة رئيسة واحدة، ومن ثم يعتمد طول الفقرة على طبيعة فكرتها.
3-	البناء الداخلي للفقرة:
*****وهو المطلب الأساس لكتابة الفقرة ، ويتعلق بسلامة بنائها الداخلي ، وينبغي أن نوجه اهتماما خاصا لهذه المقومات ، وسأعرض بالشرح لكل عنصر من عناصر البناء الداخلي :
أ?-	أن تكون الفقرة محددة :
*****تعبر الفقرة كما قلت عن فكرة واحدة ، وتكون محددة الموضوع ، ومن الخطأ حشو الفقرة بفكر رئيسة متعددة ، ويكون ذلك قصورا ، وتقصيرا في الإقناع .
ب?-	أن تكون الفقرة مترابطة:
*****المقصود بكون الفقرة مترابطة هو أن لها وحدة فكرية ، ولهذا يجب أن تكون كل لفظة وكل جملة في الفقرة متصلة بفكرتها الأساس اتصالا مباشرا ؛ لأن الخروج عن الفكرة يشتت ذهن القارئ ويصرفه عن متابعة بقية فكر الكاتب الجزئية .
ج- أن تكون الفقرة سلسة :
*****إلى جانب كون الفقرة محددة ومترابطة ومتوازنة يجب أن تكون سلسة ؛ أي أنها تشمل على حركة منظمة ومنطقية تجعل القارئ ينتقل في يسر وسلامة من جملة إلى أخرى فلا يوجد- وهو يقرأ الفقرة – بقفزات ولا انقطاع في الفكر .
*****ولعل من المفيد أن نذكر هنا بعض أشكال الحركة المنظمة داخل الفقرة :
1-	الحركة الزمانية.
2-	الحركة المكانية .
3-	من التخصيص إلى التعميم.
4-	من السؤال إلى الجواب.
*****- نبدأ أولا بالحركة الزمانية : وتعد الأسلوب الأمثل في بناء الفقرة التي تعرض حكاية حدث ، أو تسلسلا تاريخيا ، أو شرح خطوات إنجاز عمل ما ؛ فأحداث الحكاية أو الخطوات العملية تسرد حسب التسلسل الزمني لوقوعها .
 - الحركة المكانية : الترتيب المكاني هو الأسلوب الأمثل بناء الفقرة التي تتناول وصف شيء ما 
( مكان – إنسان- منظر – بناء ... إلخ ) والكاتب يتتبع في وصفه حركة عينيه ، وينبغي أن تكون هذه الحركة منتظمة أيضا . فإذا كان الكاتب يصف شخصا ، مثلا ، فالمعتاد أن يبدأ من الوجه والرأس ، ويتبع حركة عينيه إلى أن يصل إلى ألأقدام ، وإذا أراد وصف منظر فإنه يبدأ بالشيء الذي يلفت انتباهه ، وينبغي أن يتحاشى الكاتب القفزات السريعة ..
- الانتقال من التخصيص إلى التعميم :
*****أما الانتقال من التخصيص إلى التعميم فيعني أن يعرض الكاتب سلسلة من الجزئيات التي تقود إلى تقرير عام ؛ يخلص إليه الكاتب في نهاية الفقرة أو قريبا من النهاية ، ولابد لشرح ذلك بالمثال :
" لبيان فائدة التجارة الدولية نفترض أن لدينا بلدين ، وسلعتين : القمح والمنسوجات ...... وهكذا يمكن التدرج من التخصيص إلى أن نصل في نهاية الفقرة إلى الآتي مثلا :
*****وهذه ألأمثلة تنطبق على جميع بلدان العالم وجميع السلع .. وهكذا نرى أن التجارة الدولية تحقق مكاسب لأطرافها جميعها .."
-	الانتقال من التعميم إلى التخصيص:
*****ويكون في إعطاء حكم عام في بداية الفقرة ، ثم يورد الكاتب الأمثلة والشواهد أو التفسير لهذا الحكم العام ، وهذا الأسلوب أكثر استخداما في الكتابة على نحو عام ( انظر الفقرة السابقة ) وحاول البدء من النهاية .
-	الانتقال من السؤال إلى الجواب :
*****يبدأ الكاتب الفقرة بسؤال يتضمن الفكرة الأساس . ثم يحاول الإجابة عن هذا السؤال : مثال :
" لمن تصفو الحياة ؟ كثيرون يسألون أنفسهم هذا السؤال وكثيرون يعجزون عن ألإجابة عنه ؛ لأنها تختلف باختلاف تحديدهم لمفهوم السعادة والراحة.... ( ثم تبدأ بالإجابة عنه بالفكر التي تود تقديمها ).
•	خلاصة :
*****هذه هي أهم قواعد كتابة الفقرة ، وعلينا أن نتذكر الآتي :
أ?-	الفقرة تتناول فكرة واحدة.
ب?-	الفقرة وحدة مستقلة .
ت?-	ينبغي أن تكون الفقرة متميزة عند بدايتها وأن يكون طولها معقولا .
ث?-	فكرة الفقرة واضحة ومحددة في ذهن الكاتب.
ج?-	يجب أن تكون الفقرة مترابطة ، وأن تكون الحركة الداخلية في الفقرة منتظمة ، والانتقال من جملة إلى جملة سلسا ناعما .

•	مثال توضيحي على سلاسة ونعومة الجمل :
" وقفت بنا السيارة عند بحرة ، وبحرة هي المحلة الثانية في طريق مكة . وهي تلفت النظر بالأضواء الكثيرة البيضاء المنتشرة فيها دلالة استعداد مقاهيها البدائية لاستقبال القوافل بها . ذلك أن قوافل الإبل تقطع الطريق بين جدة ومكة عندها وتقضي ساعات الراحة بالنهار أو بالليل فيها . أما السيارات فتجتازها كما تجتاز أم السلم بعد وقفة عند مخفر الشرطة يطلع رجاله في أثنائها على ( الكوشان ) وقد لا يأبى بعض راكبي السيارات أن يتناولوا فنجانا من الشاي بها "
اقرأ الفقرة السابقة بعد حذف الضمائر التي وضع تحتها خط ..إنك بدون شك ستجد صعوبة في متابعة الكلام الذي يتحدث عنه الكاتب .. وباستخدام الضمائر ظلت ( بحرة ) في ذهنك طوال الفقرة وتسلسلت الأفكار عنها دون مشقة .

ملحوظة : اضطررت لوضع نجوم في بداية الفقرات لأن التنسيق في هذه الصفحة لا يسمح لي بذلك ، أو أنني لا أعرف التنسيق .

الواجب :
1-	هل لاحظت أنك استفدت من هذا الدرس ؟ إذا كانت الإجابة ( لا ) فأرجو أن تحدد موطن التعثر .
2-	اكتب فقرة تختار فكرتها متبعا أسلوبا من الأساليب التي حددتها، من مثل :
-	الانتقال من التخصيص إلى التعميم .
-	الانتقال من التعميم إلى التخصيص. 
-	الإجابة عن سؤال .....*

----------


## ابن البلد

لي عوده لقراءة مستفيضه  :: 
إن شاء الله 
كل الشكر د/ سلطان  ::

----------


## د. سلطان

*الأخ العزيز أحمد :
سجلتك اليوم حاضرا .. ولكن لا يسمح الغياب في قاعتنا لأكثر من يومين .. فأرجو أن تتقيد بالشروط وإلا خصمنا لك درجة المشاركة والحضور ..
أسعدتني مشاركتك ، وبانتظار قراءتك المستفيضة .. ولكن لابد أن تجيب عن الواجب في نهاية الدرس ..
لك محبتي وتقديري*

----------


## العمدة

أستاذنا الجميل د0 سلطان


اسمح لي أن احييك أولاً  :: 

وقرأت الموضوع واستمتعت به كثيراً .. ولأنك اكاديمي وهذا جزء من تخصصك

فأنه ولا شك أصبح أكثر روعه وبهاء  :: 

واهمس لأصدقائي أخولتي وأخواني في المنتدى .. كيف لهذا موضوع يمر مر الكرام دونما

مداخلات وطلب إيضاحات والأستفاده مه  :: 

غير أنني رأيت وهي وجهة نظر .. الكثيرين ربما انتابهم الخجل .. كيف ؟

ماذا سيقول العضو ؟ موضوع شيق وحلو وشكراً . مش هاينفع .. طيب يعطي أمثلة

لنموذج كتابة الفقرة ؟ قد يحدث احراج .. هذا تصوري ..

لذلك اسمح لي أن أكسر هذا الحاجز لسببين أولهما ..  فتح الباب لمن يخجل والثاني أستفيد

من هذا الموضوع الشيق  :: 

لو كنت أنا فهمت فاسمح لي أن أعرض فقرة ثم تتفضل بالتعليق عليها ولك موفور التحية .

**** صباح اليوم , رأيتها , كانت ترتدي قفازات بألوان مبدعه, على خديها نسمات الصباح , عيناها

تنظر للسماء , تشكر الرب على نعمة الجمال , أنها سعيدة ستًهدى لمشتاق , لماذا يقطفها العشاق ؟ 

مؤكد أنها رسالة تصل أسرع من الصوت ***

لا أعرف عن جد لو كنت أصبت أم  بعدت لكنني بدأت وأتمنى من الأحبه كذلك الإستفادة .

شكراً يا دكتور مرة أخرى ولك كل التقدير .

----------


## د. سلطان

أخي الحبيب العمدة :
****أهلا بك وبأول مشاركاتك في هذه الصفحة، وأرجو أن يجد الجميع الفائدة والمتعة فيها ، وأشكرك على مشاعرك الراقية .. أما بخصوص فقرتك فأنا الآن سأثبتها كما هي:
**** صباح اليوم , رأيتها , كانت ترتدي قفازات بألوان مبدعة, على خديها نسمات الصباح , عيناها
تنظر للسماء , تشكر الرب على نعمة الجمال , أنها سعيدة ستًهدى لمشتاق , لماذا يقطفها العشاق ؟ 
مؤكد أنها رسالة تصل أسرع من الصوت .

****فقرة رائعة وموفقة ، وأهم ما فيها :
1- الشكل الخارجي للفقرة موفق ، وذلك أنك تركت مسافة بادئة .
2- مضمون الفقرة جميل والربط بين الجمل رائع .
3- اعتمدت الترتيب المكاني بطريق الوصف معتمدا على العين وحركتها ، ووصفت الشيء الذي لفت انتباهك منها ، ولو حاولنا معا صياغة الفقرة على شكل جديد بالمضمون نفسه، ولكن بتغيير مواقع الجمل لكان الآتي:
*****صباح اليوم ، رأيتها ، عيناها تنظر للسماء ، تشكر الرب على نعمة الجمال ،وعلى خديها نسمات الصباح ، وكانت ترتدي قفازات بألوان مبدعة، إنها سعيدة بأن جمالها سيهدى لمشتاق ، فلماذا يقطفه العشاق ، مؤكد أنها رسالة أسرع من الصوت .
*****أنا غيرت مواضع الجمل ولم أتدخل بالمضمون ؛ فأنت تلاحظ أنني بدأت بحسب حركة العيون ابتداء من العيون الشاخصة إلى السماء وربطتها بالشكر ، ثم الخدين ، فالقفازات التي كانت ترتديها .. 
هذا التغيير لا يعني أن ما كتبت ليس صحيحا بل هو جميل ، ولكننا نعتمد التسلسل في الوصف .. ولا يستحب أن نقفز في الوصف دون ترتيب .
4- لغتك في الفقرة مشرقة ، ووصفك جميل .
****أين أنت من قاعات الآدب يا عمدتنا الغالي .. فمن يكتب بهذه الطريقة لا يجوز أن يخبئ إبداعه. وأشكرك لأنك كنت أول المشاركين وأرجو أن تكسر مشاركتك الحاجز الذي تحدثت عنه..
ولك دائما خالص محبتي وتقديري ::  ::  :: 
الدرجة : 
10/10

----------


## العمدة

أستاذنا الغالي دكتور سلطان تحياتي لك  :: 

بصراحة أنا ممنون لك .. أولاً أصبحت الفقرة أكثر جمالاً بعد لمستك السحرية  :: 

ولو أنك عالجت الموضوع بمنتهى الروعه  ::  

والحقيقة كمان أنا كتبت الفقرة في لحظة الرد .. ولكني تتبعت ما قمت حضرتكم بوضعه

إي أنني بدأت أنظر للإرشادات وكتبت الفقرة دونما مراجعة  :: 

اشكرك يا دكتور مرة أخرى وأتمنى الحقيقة المشاركة من الجميع للفائدة  :: 

دمت لنا رائعاً وأنا سعيد وفخور بتواجدك  ::

----------


## Mrs. Virgo

*
الواجب :
1-هل لاحظت أنك استفدت من هذا الدرس ؟ إذا كانت الإجابة ( لا ) فأرجو أن تحدد موطن التعثر .
2-اكتب فقرة تختار فكرتها متبعا أسلوبا من الأساليب التي حددتها، من مثل :
-الانتقال من التخصيص إلى التعميم .
-الانتقال من التعميم إلى التخصيص. 
* 

ج1 : نعم استفدت جدا .. ولكن ..  ::(: 
اعتقد اني لن اتمكن من بدأ فقره او انهائها باسلوب جيد 
وبهذا ستفقد احد اساسياتها بأن تبدأ وتنتهي باسلوب متميز ... :6: 

وكذلك الانتقال من التخصيص إلى التعميم والعكس .. 
اعتقد بأني لا اعرف طريقة او اسلوب تساعدني على 
الكتابه بهذا الشكل .. 

ج2: سأكتب فقره عن (افلام الكرتون وتأثيرها على الطفل) .. :confused:

****** تعتبر الافلام الكرتونية صديق الطفل المفضل بل والدائم بدأ من سن دخولهم للمدرسة وربما قبل ذلك لوجودهم في المنزل وامام شاشة التلفاز في اغلب الاوقات ، ولهذا توجب على اولياء الامور اختيار الصديق الأنسب لأطفالهم بل ومتابعة طريقة تواصل الصديقين طوال الوقت.   قد تتفاوت نسبة الذكاء والادراك بين الاطفال عموما ولكن مشاهدة واحدا من الافلام الكرتونية ذات الطابع العنيف قد يترك نفس الاثر في عقلية الاطفال بغض النظر عن مستويات الادراك والذكاء لديهم.  في مجمل الحديث ان وجود ولي الامر بجانب طفله اثناء مشاهدته لفيلمه الكرتوني المفضل سواء كان فكاهيا ، عنيفا او حتى اجتماعيا يترك اثرا مغايرا عن مشاهدته بمفرده ، فوجود احد والديه بقربه او كلاهما يساعده ان يصل لاكثر النقاط ايجابية في الفيلم تاركا السلبي منها وذلك بمساعدة الام وتفسيرها لاحداث الفيلم لطفلها او حتى بدونها لشعوره بالامان لوجودها حوله وبانها ستمنع اي شيء قد يؤذيه مما يجعل تركيزه منصب على نقاط الاستفاده دون نقاط الخوف ، العنف والخرافات.

==================

دكتور سلطان شكرا جدا على هذا الموضوع  :: 
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ..  :: 

واستحمل التفانين بتاعتنا بقى .. 
انت الي جبته لنفسك :D

----------


## Mrs. Virgo

::(:  عمده سبقني .. بس انا ما شوفتش رده ... 
وكان نفسي اكون اول واحده  ::(:  

يلى معلش .. احب لأخيك ما تحب لنفسك  ::

----------


## د. سلطان

الأخت العزيزة لميس 
أهلا وسهلا بمشاركتك الرائعة، وأرجو أن يساعدني الله على أن أرد على الجميع، والآن ندخل في واجبك:
****** تعتبر الافلام الكرتونية صديق الطفل المفضل بل والدائم بدأ من سن دخولهم للمدرسة وربما قبل ذلك لوجودهم في المنزل وامام شاشة التلفاز في اغلب الاوقات ، ولهذا توجب على اولياء الامور اختيار الصديق الأنسب لأطفالهم بل ومتابعة طريقة تواصل الصديقين طوال الوقت. قد تتفاوت نسبة الذكاء والادراك بين الاطفال عموما ولكن مشاهدة واحدا من الافلام الكرتونية ذات الطابع العنيف قد يترك نفس الاثر في عقلية الاطفال بغض النظر عن مستويات الادراك والذكاء لديهم. في مجمل الحديث ان وجود ولي الامر بجانب طفله اثناء مشاهدته لفيلمه الكرتوني المفضل سواء كان فكاهيا ، عنيفا او حتى اجتماعيا يترك اثرا مغايرا عن مشاهدته بمفرده ، فوجود احد والديه بقربه او كلاهما يساعده ان يصل لاكثر النقاط ايجابية في الفيلم تاركا السلبي منها وذلك بمساعدة الام وتفسيرها لاحداث الفيلم لطفلها او حتى بدونها لشعوره بالامان لوجودها حوله وبانها ستمنع اي شيء قد يؤذيه مما يجعل تركيزه منصب على نقاط الاستفاده دون نقاط الخوف ، العنف والخرافات.

من الملاحظات على الفقرة ما يلي :
1- أنت كتبت فكرتين وليس فكرة واحدة ولذلك يجب الفصل بينهما بفقرتين.
2- كان يجب أن تستخدمي علامات الترقيم لما فيها من أهمية في إيصال المعنى .
3- أنت تقولين لم أفهم الانتقال من التخصيص إلى التعميم والعكس ، وقد استخدمت تلك الخاصية في فقرتك .وقد استخدمت التعميم أولا بعبارة :" تعد الافلام الكرتونية صديق الطفل المفضل بل والدائم، "
ثم بعد ذلك انتقلت إلى التخصيص 
سأحاول الآن تعديل المشاركة النهائي ، وأرجو أن تنتبهي للتعديل :
****** تعد الافلام الكرتونية صديق الطفل المفضل بل والدائم، بدأ من سن دخولهم للمدرسة -وربما قبل ذلك- لوجودهم في المنزل، وأمام شاشة التلفاز في أغلب الأوقات؛ ولهذا توجب على أولياء الأموراختيار الصديق الأنسب لأطفالهم ،بل ومتابعة طريقة تواصل الصديقين طوال الوقت. قد تتفاوت نسبة الذكاء والإدراك بين الأطفال عموما ،ولكن مشاهدة واحد من الأفلام الكرتونية ذات الطابع العنيف قد يترك الأثر نفسه  في عقلية الأطفال بغض النظر عن مستويات الإدراك والذكاء لديهم.
*******  إن وجود ولي الأمر بجانب طفله أثناء مشاهدته لفيلمه الكرتوني المفضل سواء كان فكاهيا عنيف أم حتى اجتماعيا يترك أثرا مغايرا عن مشاهدته بمفرده ، فوجود أحد والديه بقربه أو كلاهما يساعده على الوصول لأكثر النقاط إيجابية في الفيلم تاركا السلبي منها وذلك بمساعدة الأم وتفسيرها لأحداث الفيلم لطفلها أو حتى بدونها لشعوره بالأمان لوجودها حوله ،وبانها ستمنع أي شيء قد يؤذيه؛ مما يجعل تركيزه منصبا على نقاط الاستفاده دون نقاط الخوف ،و العنف والخرافات.

عزيزتي لميس : إذا لاحظت في الفقرة التي أعدت كتابتها ، فصلت بين الفكرتين ، وأزلت منها الأغلاط ولاسيما عدم كتابة الهمزة : أتذكرين ذلك ؟؟؟؟ ، ووضعت علامات الترقيم.
ولكنك استخدمت خاصية الانتقال من التعميم إلى التخصيص باقتدار .
لك دائما خالص المحبة والتقدير ::

----------


## Mrs. Virgo

شكرا جدا د. سلطان .. ربنا يخليك لينا 
وتعلمنا كمان وكمان .. 

وبخصوص موضوع الهمزات ايوه فاكره  ::(:  
بس ان شاء الله هبقى كويسه 
طول ما انا ماشيه على دروس حضرتك  ::  

وعلى فكره .. 
الرسائل الخاصه بتاعة حضرتك مليانه .. 
مش عارفه ابعتلك حاجه  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

*



			
				الواجب :
1- هل لاحظت أنك استفدت من هذا الدرس ؟ إذا كانت الإجابة ( لا ) فأرجو أن تحدد موطن التعثر .
2- اكتب فقرة تختار فكرتها متبعا أسلوبا من الأساليب التي حددتها، من مثل :
- الانتقال من التخصيص إلى التعميم .
- الانتقال من التعميم إلى التخصيص. 
- الإجابة عن سؤال .....
			
		

الإجابه 
إجابه السؤال الأول
أيوه أستفادت من الدرس والحمد لله بس لي تعليق بسيط 
هو جمع فقره فقرات ولا فقر ؟؟ 





			
				*****التعريف: الفقرة قالب من التعبير الإنشائي تتألف من عدة جمل ، وتتناول فكرة رئيسة واحدة ،ويمكن أن تكون قائمة بذاتها ، أو أنها من مجموعة فقر تؤلف موضوعا
			
		


إجابه السؤال الثاني
في الحقيقة أنا هستخدم جزء من موقعي التعليمي لانه فيه الطريقة التالته وهي السؤال والجواب و السبب وراء إستخدام جزء من الموقع هو الإنجاز في الواجب .

ما هي الـ HTML ؟

****إنها اللغة المستخدمة لإنشاء صفحات الإنترنت. هي ليست لغة برمجة بالمعنى والشكل المتعارف عليه للغات البرمجة الأخرى كلغة C . فهي مثلاً لا تحتوي على جمل التحكم والدوران، وعند الحاجة لاستخدام هذه الجمل يجب تضمين شيفرات من لغات أخرى كـ Java, JavaScript, CGI . كذلك فهي لا تحتاج إلى مترجم خاص به Compiler . وهي غير مرتبطة بنظام تشغيل معين، لأنه يتم تفسيرها وتنفيذ تعليماتها مباشرة من قبل متصفح الإنترنت وبغض النظر عن النظام المستخدم. لذلك فهي لغة بسيطة جداً، وسهلة الفهم والتعلم ولا تحتاج للعمل بها سوي جلسه واحدة لكي تتعلم أسسس اللغه وتستطيع بعدها أنشاء موقع شخصي لك بكل سهوله ، أيضا لا تحتاج لمعرفة مسبقة بلغات البرمجة والهيكلية المستخدمة فيها. بل ربما كل ما تحتاجه هو القليل من التفكير المنطقي وترتيب الأفكار . و تهتم منظمة الـ>> W3C بتصميم ونشر اللغة وزعماها في أنحاء العالم .

 (وكلمة HTML إختصار لـ Hyper Text Markup Language) 

و الـ Hyper Text هي الطريقة الخاصة بالتحرك علي صفحات الأنترنت بالضغط علي نص معين يدعي (Hyperlinks ) و هي وسيله للتنقل لأي مكان في شبكة الإنترنت  عن طريق الضغط علي الوصلات ( الإرتباطات التشعبيه ) LINKS و تعتمد علي ماذا داخل الأوسمة (TAGS) بمعني أنها تحتوي علي أكواد كأي لغة أخري .



بس كده يارب يطلع صح 
بقه :D

علي فكرة اول ما هيبدأ النحو انا ههرب هروب زريع*

----------


## د. سلطان

*أخي العزيز أحمد:
****سعيد جدا بك في صفحتي ، وسعيد بإجابتك عن الواجب ، ومع أول بداية لك بدأت بفقرة علمية خاصة بعالم الكمبيوتر .أشكرك على ذلك وربما أستفيد بذلك ؛ لأنني جاهل في عالم الكمبيوتر.
أعود الآن إلى الواجب :
****أما عن سؤالك بخصوص جمع ( فقرة) فتجمع على : فقرات وفِقَر وكلاهما صحيح .
****والفقرة التي كتبتها مؤلفة من فكرتين ؛ فالواجب إذا أن تفصل بينهما بفقرتين كما فعلت، ولكنك لم تترك مسافة بادئة في بداية الفقرة الثانية ، ولاحظت أن علامات الترقيم لديك مضطربة؛ فأنت تستعمل النقطة كثيرا رغم أن الفاصلة هي الأكثر استعمالا بين الجمل المترابطة في المعنى ، إلى أن ينتهي المعنى فنضع نقطة لنبدأ بجملة جديدة .
ولكن استخدامك لأسلوب الإجابة عن سؤال كان موفقا ، وكنت أحبذ أن يكون السؤال من ضمن الفقرة لا سابقا عليها على شكل عنوان ، وإليك الفقرة بحلتها الجديدة:

****قد تتساءل أخي القارئ ما الـ (HTML )؟إنها اللغة المستخدمة لإنشاء صفحات الإنترنت، و هي ليست لغة برمجة بالمعنى والشكل المتعارف عليه للغات البرمجة الأخرى كلغة( C )مثلا؛ فهي مثلاً لا تحتوي على جمل التحكم والدوران، وعند الحاجة لاستخدام هذه الجمل يجب تضمين شيفرات من لغات أخرى كـ( Java, JavaScript, CGI )، كذلك فهي لا تحتاج إلى مترجم خاص به (Compiler )، وهي غير مرتبطة بنظام تشغيل معين؛ لأنه يتم تفسيرها وتنفيذ تعليماتها مباشرة من قبل متصفح الإنترنت وبغض النظر عن النظام المستخدم؛لذلك فهي لغة بسيطة جداً، وسهلة الفهم والتعلم ،ولا تحتاج للعمل بها سوى إلى جلسه واحدة لكي تتعلم أسسس اللغة، وتستطيع بعدها إنشاء موقع شخصي لك بسهولة ،وهي أيضا لا تحتاج لمعرفة مسبقة بلغات البرمجة والهيكلية المستخدمة فيها،بل ربما كل ما تحتاجه هو القليل من التفكير المنطقي وترتيب الأفكار . و تهتم منظمة الـ(W3C )بتصميم اللغة ونشرها وزعمائها في أنحاء العالم .
****وكلمة(HTML )اختصار لـ (Hyper Text Markup Language) و الـ (Hyper Text ):هي الطريقة الخاصة بالتحرك علي صفحات الأنترنت بالضغط علي نص معين يدعي (Hyperlinks )، و هي وسيله للتنقل لأي مكان في شبكة الإنترنت عن طريق الضغط علي الوصلات ( الارتباطات التشعبية ) (LINKS )،و تعتمد الموجود داخل الأوسمة (TAGS) ؛بمعني أنها تحتوي علي( أكواد) كأي لغة أخري .

**** إذا لاحظت فقد رأيت أنني لم أتدخل في مضمون الفقرة ، ولكنني فصلتها إلى فقرتين بفكرتين مختلفتين ، ووضعت علامات الترقيم المناسبة ، ولاسيما علامتي التنصيص (    ) ، ويوضع فيهما الكلام غير العربي أو المترجم كما لاحظت ، وأضفت إليها الفاصلة المنقوطة التي يكون ما قبلها في كثير من الأحيان سببا لما بعدها ..
سعيد مرة أخرى بوجودك في صفحتي، وأرجو أن تكون قد أفدت من الملاحظات .. وأرجو أن ألقاك أو المشاركين حينما نبدأ بدروس النحو 
ولك دائما محبتي وتقديري*

----------


## ابن البلد

أيوه الحمد لله إستفادت  :: 

وربنا يسهل علي النحو

 ::

----------


## te3mah

جزاك الله كل خير يا دكتور سلطان على هذا المجهود الرائع
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
اللهم آمين  :: 

وده بقى الواجب بتاعي  ::$: 
فقرة من خاطرة قديمة كتبتها من فترة وكان اسمها : شمس اللقاء
ويا ريت أعرف أنا أخدت كام من عشرة  :: 

احتضنتُ باقة الزهور بوجهي وابتسمتُ إلى شمس المغيب ... أرسلتُ إليها تساؤلي لعلها تُجيب عليه : تُرى هل رأيتِ من أرسل هذه الزهور ؟ هل تعرفيه ؟ هل لامستِ رأسه بضوئك المُبهر ؟ أعلم أنكِ على موعد للشروق هناك ... أما هنا فهو المغيب ... ولكنني سأنتظرك غدا ... سأنتظر ردكِ ... بالتأكيد قد رأيتيه وعرفتِ من هو ....

----------


## العمدة

:: 

هو ده الكلام وإلا فلا  ::

----------


## د. سلطان

الأخت العزيزة طعمة :
****أهلا بك في الصفحة التعليمية ، وأهلا بأول مشاركاتك . إنها فقرة نثرية رائعة في صورها ومعانيها ، وتبقى الخواطر دائما خارج حدود المتعارف عليه في كتابة الفقر ، وهذا بدوره لايعني أن نترك مساحة كبيرة من الحرية لكتاب الخواطر حتى يخرجوا كثيرا عن نطاق المألوف .
*****أولا أسجل إعجابي بمضمون الخاطرة ، وأبدأ بما فيها من أمور تجدر الإشارة إليها :
****يمكنك أن تتبعي فيها أسلوب الإجابة عن السؤال ؛ فأنت خرجت عن المطلوب في ذلك رغم وجود التساؤل فيها ، ويمكن صياغتها كالآتي :
  ****تُرى هل رأيتِ من أرسل هذه الزهور ؟ هل تعرفينه ؟ هل لامستِ رأسه بضوئك المُبهر ؟هذا ما قلته حين احتضنتُ باقة الزهور بوجهي ،وابتسمتُ إلى شمس المغيب ؛ فأرسلتُ إليها تساؤلي لعلها تُجيب عنه :أعلم أنكِ على موعد مع الشروق هناك. أما هنا فهو المغيب، ولكنني سأنتظرك غدا .سأنتظر ردكِ ... بالتأكيد قد رأيته وعرفتِ من هو... !!!
****ومع هذا التعديل الذي قمت به ، فهذا لا يعني أن هناك مساحة كبيرة لكاتب الخاطرة عن غيره من كتاب الفقر الأساسية في مقال أو في غيره .
****وترين أنني بدأت بالسؤال الذي يجعل الأمر مغلقا ، ويعطي للقارئ مساحة من التفكير إلى أن يعرف الذي نوجه له السؤال ، ثم يفاجأ بعد ذلك أن المخاطب مزهرية لا إنسانا ..
****أنا أيضا أحبذ وضع النقاط المتتالية في الخواطر ولكن لايكون ذلك دائما بين كل الجمل ، بل في الجمل التي تحتمل أن يكون هنالك كلام محذوف أو في بال الكاتب ليعطي إيحاءات جديدة بالاستمرار .ومن هنا فإنني استخدمتها كما ترين في نهاية الخاطرة حتى تكون مفنوحة، ومن الأمور التي لم تلتزمي بها ترك مسافة بادئة في بداية الفقرة - إن صح تسميتها بذلك - وهي مهمة كما ذكرت في تقديمي ، وبينت الأسباب لذلك .، واسمحي لي بأنني صححت بعض الأخطاء الشائعة فيها ، ومن بينها - والكلام موجه للأعضاء الأحبة كلهم - نقول أجاب عن السؤال ، ولا نقول أجاب على السؤال كما يستعمل الكثيرون .
ولك دائما محبتي وتقديري ::

----------


## te3mah

جزاك الله كل خير د/ سلطان  :: 
وتأكد أنك قد أفدتني كثيرا  ::

----------


## RASHA

السلام عليكم

احييك أستاذى د/ سلطان على الموضوع الرائع,
لى عودة للتعليق المفصل والاسئلة....

تحياتى للجميع, وجزاك الله خيرا

رشا

----------


## د. سلطان

*أختي العزيزة رشا :
****أشكرك كثيرا على التحية والاهتمام بالموضوع ، وبانتظار تحليلك المفصل وأسئلتك ، ولكن لا تطيلي الغياب 
ولك دائما خالص المحبة والتقدير*

----------


## RASHA

السلام عليكم

مرحبا أستاذى القدير د/ سلطان,
أرجو الا اكون قد تأخرت فى التحليل وتقديم الواجب .
اسمح لىّ أن اشيد بفكرة الموضوع وهدفه النبيل وعسانا جميعا نستفيد منه بإذن الله.
انتظر دروس النحو وكذلك تحليل الكتابات النثرية, والله الموفق.

إليك الواجب من موضوع  "أنت سيد قرارك"


**** هل سمعت عن اليوم العالمى للامتناع عن التدخين, هل حاولت أن تكون ضيفا نظيفاً على ذلك اليوم!
****  بالتأكيد أنا اؤيد الحرية الشخصية  , لكن تلك الحرية الشخصية تفقد هويتها عندما تجتاز حدود حرية الأخرين ؛ نعم حريتهم فى التمتع بالطبيعة نقية  نظيفة كما خلقها الله  , دون ملوثات أو عوادم أو ادخنة سيجارتك.
****  لا تقل أنى وحدى لن الوث العالم , ولست مسئول عن معاناة الأخرين ؛ لإنه إن فعل الأخرون مثلك سيعيش الجميع على مبدأ " أنا ومن بعدى الطوفان" , وقريبا نغرق جميعاً فى الطوفان.


تحت أى نوع تندرج الفقرات؟

أستاذى القدير شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا , بانتظار تقييمك وتوجيهك.

رشا

----------


## shody20

أستاذي الفاضل د. سلطان....
أعلم أني تأخرت كثيراً..و لكني آتٍ...
عادة من أيام الكلية..أقدم الواجب متأخر..و يتكتب عليه...late
هههههه
أشكرك على مجهوداتك العظيمة و لي عودة قريباً جداً...

دمت لنا أستاذي العزيز....

----------


## د. سلطان

*العزيزة رشا :
*****أهلا بك في الصفحة التعليمية ، وأرجو الله أن يوفقني دائما لخدمة اللغة العربية ، وخدمة أهلها وحامليها، وسنكون إن شاء الله مع موعد في دروس النحو والتحليل اللغوي للشعر والنثر .
***** ما كتبته كان موفقا ورائعا ، ولكنها فقرة واحدة ذات فكرة واحدة ، لذا كان من الواجب وضع مسافة بادئة واحدة في بدايتها ،أو ربما مسافتين فقط : واحدة قبل السؤال إن شئت ، والثانية قبل تحليل السؤال، وستكون على الشكل الآتي:
**** هل سمعت عن اليوم العالمى للامتناع عن التدخين, هل حاولت أن تكون ضيفا نظيفاً على ذلك اليوم!
**** بالتأكيد أنا اؤيد الحرية الشخصية , لكن تلك الحرية الشخصية تفقد هويتها عندما تجتاز حدود حرية الأخرين ؛ نعم حريتهم فى التمتع بالطبيعة نقية نظيفة كما خلقها الله , دون ملوثات أو عوادم أو ادخنة سيجارتك. لا تقل أنى وحدى لن الوث العالم , ولست مسئول عن معاناة الأخرين ؛ لإنه إن فعل الأخرون مثلك سيعيش الجميع على مبدأ " أنا ومن بعدى الطوفان" , وقريبا نغرق جميعاً فى الطوفان.

****إنا لم أتدخل في مضمون الفقرة كما تلاحظين، ولكنني أريد أن اضع بين يديك بعض الأمور التي يخطئ فيها الكثيرون، وذلك من الناحية الإملائية والنحوية :
- عدم الاهتمام بهمزتي الوصل والقطع في أثناء الكتابة ، وقد وقعت في ذلك في الكلمات الآتية :
أدخنة - ألوث- لأنه- الآخرون- أؤيد ( ولا أظن ذلك إلا من الأخطاء الطباعية ، وليس مقصودا)
- همزة ( إن ) تكسر بعد القول ؛ فنقول : لا تقل : إني ، وليس أني .
- نقول : ولست مسؤولا ، ولا نقول مسؤول ؛ لأنها خبر ليس المنصوب .
**** لقد أجدت في المضمون والصياغة ،واستخدام علامات الترقيم في موضعها المناسب، وهذا مما يخطئ به الكثير ، ولكنك كنت مجيدة فيه؛ فأرجو لك دوام التوفيق. 
****أما سؤالك : من أي نوع فقرتك ؟ فهي من نوع الإجابة عن السؤال كما رأيت.
ولك دائما محبتي وتقديري*

----------


## د. سلطان

*العزيز shody20:
****أهلا بك ، ولن أكتب علي واجبك أنك متأخر،وبانتظار مشاركاتك التي ستسعدني. لك مني خالص الحب والتقدير*

----------


## ابن البلد

بالله عليكيم يا جماعه لما الحصه التانيه تبدأ حد يصحيني  ::  :D

----------


## RASHA

السلام عليكم

شكرا د/ سلطان

وجزاك الله خيرا, استفدت حقا من الاخطاء الشائعة التى على شيوعها اقع بها دائما :: 

تحيات لشخصك الكريم
رشا

----------


## بنت مصر

أستاذي الغالي جدا الدكتور سلطان
موضوع أكتر من رائع ومفيد جدا .. انا مش عارفة ازاي لسة شايفاه دلوقتي وبصراحة انا متشوقة جدا
اني أتابع الدروس القادمة وان شاء الله احاول اكون تلميذة متوسطة بس والنبي انا بكره الصفر جدا
ياريت حتى لو لزم الامر انه يكون  واحد  من عشرة ربنا يخليك 



------  هل تعرف من هو صديقك الحقيقي؟؟ البعض منا  قد يخطيء اختيار الصديق الحقيقي ويقطع شوطا كبيرا من عمره معتقداً أن هؤلاء الملازمين له في السراء هم أصدقائه حقا ، لكنه يكتشف وفي وقت لاحق   ومع أول أزمة حقيقية ان من تصورهم اصدقاءً ليسوا إلا رفقاء المصلحة!..لذا فانك اذا اردت صديقا صدوقا عليك ان تتحرى هل ستجده عن الشدة ووقت الحاجة اليه .. هل يفرح لفرحك ويحزن لحزنك ويألم لألمك .. وإذا لم تجده معك في مسراتك فلا تحزن المهم ان تجده عند شدائدك عندئذ اعلم انك من المحظوظين.

----------


## د. سلطان

*العزيزة بنت مصر :
------أسعدني اشتراكك في هذه الصفحة التعليمية، أشكرك على الإطراء على ماجاء فيها، وأنت لست طالبة متوسطة كما ذكرت بل أنت أستاذة، وتستحقين العشرة كاملة .

------وأثني على ما قدمت من كلام قيم في الفقرة التي كتبتها، وكذلك أثني على التزامك بالشكل العام للفقرة ، وعلى استخدامك فكرة البدء بالسؤال ثم بالإجابة عنه في فقرة متكاملة، وهو أحد الأساليب الرائعة في كتابة الفقرة ؛ لأنه يشد القارئ إلى ما سيكون بعد السؤال .
------لفت انتباهي عدم الاستقرار في علامات الترقيم لديك، فيمكن استعمال الفاصلة المنقوطة قبل كلمة لذا في قولك "المصلحة!..لذا فانك اذا اردت صديقا صدوقا عليك ان تتحرى هل ستجده عن الشدة ووقت الحاجة اليه.."، والفاصلة المنقوطة تستعمل قبل الكلام الذي يكون الذي سبقة سببا له ، وبالتالي فهو بداية للنتيجة ، ويجب أن تستعملي علامة الاستفهام بعد السؤال في قولك :هل ستجده عن الشدة ووقت الحاجة اليه .. " وفي قولك : هل ستجده عن الشدة ووقت الحاجة إليه.. " واستعمال النقاط المتتالية يعني أن هناك كلاما محذوفا لم تذكريه، وهذا ما لم يتحقق في الفقرة . 
أكرر شكري لك ، وإعجابي بمضمون الفقرة ، والالتزام بالناحية الشكلية للفقرة .
ولك دائما خالص المحبة والتقدير.
10/10*

----------


## جنان الفردوس

أستاذي الفاضل../ د. سلطان..
أعتذر بشدة عن تأخيري في حضور الدرس..
لكني والله لم انتبه للموضوع إلا الآن .. فأرجو أن تقبلوني
تلميذة بينكم.. وأعدك أنني لن أتأخر بعد الآن..
واسمح لي أن أقدم لك الواجب..
الواجب :
1- هل لاحظت أنك استفدت من هذا الدرس ؟ إذا كانت الإجابة ( لا ) فأرجو أن تحدد موطن التعثر .
نعم.. استفدت كثيرا
2- اكتب فقرة تختار فكرتها متبعا أسلوبا من الأساليب التي حددتها، من مثل :
- الانتقال من التخصيص إلى التعميم .
- الانتقال من التعميم إلى التخصيص. 
- الإجابة عن سؤال
 ..... 


الفقرة..
**** لماذا تبتسم للحياة..؟؟ ابتسامك للحياة هو الذي يجعلك ترى الجانب المشمس منها ، وهو خير دواء للجراح التي تصيب قلبك ، وابتسامك للحياة يضيئُها  ، فلا تعبس ولا تبتأس وانثر الأزهار باسما في كل صباح وقد سئل شيخ هرم : كيف تحفظ ابتسامتك رغم  أنك في ظل السبعين من السنين ، قال : ولكني أعيش في  الجانب المشمس من الحياة .
****ابتسم للحياة ، وسع أفقك ، حدد مثلك عاليا ، أجعل طموحك في ان تكون عظيما ، ثق بنفسك واحترمها دون كبرياء أو غرور ، ثم تفائل خيرا وأرض بما قسمه لك القدر من الرزق ؛ هكذا تنسج الخيوط التي تصنع بها حياة سعيدة ، وتجني بها ثمار الخير لك ولأمتك..

----------


## جنان الفردوس

صحيح...
أنا نسيت حاجة مهمة جدا..
نسيت أقول لحضرتك ألف شكر على هذا الموضوع الرائع..
جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء..
:84: :84:

----------


## د. سلطان

*جنان الفردوس الغالية:
....أشكرك عزيزتي على إطرائك .. وأنا سعيد لأنك استفدت من الدرس ، وسأسعى دائما لمتابعة اشتراكك ، فأنت بذرة رائعة لإبداع قادم أتبأ به لك ..
....أما بخصوص الفقرة التي كتبتها ، فهي رائعة المضمون أولا ، ومتناسقة ، والواضح أنك فهمت الدرس جيدا ؛ فلك كل التقدير ..
....لا تعليق لي على شكل الفقرة ، وعلى مضمونها ، وقد اتبعت أسلوب طرح السؤال والإجابة عنه بفقرتين .
....ولقد تميزت أيضا باستخدام علامات الترقيم ، ولكن هنالك أخطاء طباعية منها : (لا تبتأس ) والصحيح : ( لاتبتئس)، كذلك (تفائل ) ، والصحيح ( تفاءل) ..
....وكان يجب أن تضعي علامة الاستفهام بعد قولك : كيف تحفظ ابتسامتك رغم أنك في ظل السبعين من السنين ؟
....لك عزيزتي خالص الود ، ولا حرمنا الله منك ، ومن تواصلك .
العلامة باقتدار : 10/10
أجمل التحايا*

----------


## المنتمى

اسمح لى دكتور سلطان أن أدلو بدلوى فى هذا الموضوع الجميل 


قل : أعتذر عن عدم الحضور مبكراولا تقل أعتذر عن الحضور مبكرا
قل: "حيث إن" ولا تقل "حيث أن" 
قل: قيل و فالوا وقال وقالتا وقلن إن ولا تقل بعدها كلها أن
قل: سواء كان كذا وكذ .. وسواء أكان كذا أم كذا ولا تقل العكس..
قل: أكفاء بتسكين الكاف و ليس بتشديدها إذا عنيت الموهوبين المهرة فى مجالهم.
قل: كفوا فى سورة الإخلاص بضم الفاء وليس بتسكينها
قل: حمد الله على فضله بجر الميم و لا تقلها بفتح الميم


                                     شكر الله لكم...
                                       تحياتى

                                                    أحمد

----------


## د. سلطان

*الأخ العزيز المنتمي:
....أشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيمة ، ونرجو ان نفرد موضوعا في المستقبل للأخطاء الشائعة في اللغة .. وستكون مثل هذه المعلومات ضرورية ..
لك خالص الود*

----------


## Yazan

عزيزي د سلطان 

السلام عليكم 

قد يبدو سؤالي سخيفا، لكنني سأثمن عاليا مساعدتك لي في إجابته.

يصر أحد أصدقائي على أن هناك شيء يسمى ( فعل المستقبل ) و أنا أحاول أن أقنعه بأن الصحيح أن الأفعال ثلاثة أنواع وهي الماضي و المضارع و الأمر ..

هل فعل المستقبل شيء قائم بذاته في علم النحو ؟ 

لك الإمتنان كله

----------


## د. سلطان

أخي العزيز يزن:
آسف للتأخر في الرد ، فقد وجدت إعلاما بريديا في بريدي لموضوعك ، وقد كنت قد هجرت المنتديات منذ فترة طويلة ، ولكنني لا أستطيع إلا الرد عليك فيما سألت.
لقد صدقت أخي فالأفعال ثلاثة ، والفعل المضارع يحمل معني الاستقبال ؛ فهو فعل دال على الحاضر والمشتقبل.
لك خالص الود والتقدير

----------


## نانيس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأستاذ الفاضل د. سلطان ، موضوع رائع وقد استفدت منه كثيرا ، فهل الموضوع مازال مستمرا ، أي هل يمكنني المشاركة وحل الواجب المطروح ؟
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## totatoty

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته          د/سلطان انا عضو جديده فى المنتدى هل يمكنكم قبول مشاركتى معمك وشكرا...................totatoty

----------


## bafanos

الأستاذ الدكتور سلطان
تحية تقدير ومودة
أتمنى أن تقبل منحي جزءا من وقتك، سأرسل لمعاليك ملفا يحوي عرضا سأقدمه لزملائي في العمل
فهل تمنحني رأيك، وأشرف بملحوظاتك على العرض؟
خالص تحياتي
خالد مصطفى
معلم لغة عربية بالمرحلة المتوسطة بمدارس دولة الكويت

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أوحشنا يا د.سلطان
أرجو أن تكون بخير حال
 :f:

----------

